# (Seattle) genteel elderly lady rat seeks calm, altered companion



## noncewords (Jul 24, 2013)

My sweet old-lady rat has just lost her cagemate, and she's such a social girl that I'd really like her to have a friend again for however much time she has left.

I have three other rats in a separate group, but one of them is an unaltered male, and I got Li'l Gray when she was a bit too old for a spay herself. I also suspect that two of the three rats in that group are a little too boisterous for her, and I'm reluctant to split up the happy trio.

Ideally, I'd find a solo rat who also needs a buddy. This addition would need to be an adult & on the calmer side, because Li'l Gray is 3, and her back legs don't work so well anymore. I'd need this new friend to be either a neutered male (no geriatric pregnancies please!) or a spayed female (so that she can be introduced to the three other rats when Li'l Gray is no longer with us). However, for a good personality fit, I'd certainly have a rattie altered so long as he or she was young enough for that to seem safe.

I realize that this is a long shot, but if anyone local has been thinking of re-homing a rat so that it can have a friend again, I'd appreciate hearing from you.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 14, 2011)

Would you be interested in adopting a rat from a rescue? I found them the other day when I was looking for shelters/rescues that have rats available on petfinder. They have a number of rats available, some altered, others not. (though it seems that they will alter them for you prior to the adoption if you pay extra for it) 

this is their website: http://www.bfrr.org/available-best-friends.html


----------



## noncewords (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks! I've already emailed that rescue, describing the situation and asking if any of their ratties seem like a good fit. On petfinder it looks like they mostly have young rats right now, but I'm hoping they'll have someone perfect in mind.

Though I haven't adopted from BFRR so far, I do prefer to adopt from rescues. My three downstairs ratties (the rambunctious trio) are from Rabbit Meadows, which is a really awesome mostly-rabbits rescue.


----------

